# Design a Banner Image for my Blog and Win Upto $10/Rs 400! [Contest Closed]



## drgrudge (Apr 30, 2008)

I brought cskfanclub.com and now any job for you ppl...

I'm not so good in designing and so another contest for a banner job. 

*What I need: *
1. A 625 X 100 px banner 
2. It needs to have the name of the blog: "Chennai Super kings Naa Summa Vaa". The subtitle: "The Unofficial Fan Blog" may or may not be present. 
3. The Super Kings Lion logo need to be present. 
4. I wish to use Bradford Magazine Theme, so please make sure that the banner goes well with the theme. 
5. See that the image doesn't take too many KBs. 

Here's one Banner I made:

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3236/2458484531_f8af377ace_o.jpg


*Terms: *
1. My decision is binding and final. 
2. I'll pay you _upto_ $10/Rs 400 via PayPal or SBI - SBI bank transfer only, if I select/use your entry. $5 is assured but if you design a kick ass entry (+ favicon) and I'm impressed, I'll pay you $10/Rs 400. 
3. I'll close the contest whenever I wish.


----------



## axxo (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name*

cskcricket.com

prefer short TLD always


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name*

Good name, didn't think of that. But I prefer Chennaisuperkingsfan.com. Though it might be a long TLD, I can build the brand and easier for visitors. Gonna research a bit and going to buy today itself. 

Also which is better - chennaisuperkingsfan.com or chennaisuperkingsfans.com? 


Any other suggestions?


----------



## axxo (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name*

wheres the catch? anyway of the two i prefer chennaisuperkingsfan.com, bcoz its a letter short than the other


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name*

cskfan.com seem to project an individual whereas cskfans seem to project a community. I think I'll go for xyzfans.com only

Any other suggestions?


----------



## axxo (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name*

^ if its a blog choose fan or if its forum go for fans


----------



## narangz (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name*

fans is better.
however cskcricket.com is a good suggestion. the one you are saying is a biggie.

cskfans.com is any day better than chennaisuperkingsfans.com

what is their official site?


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name*

I don't mind the URL bigger as it's easy for the visitors to remember and type. 

axxo -
I can add a forum anytime later once if I build the community around the blog. 

narangz- 
Their official site is chennaisuperkings.com


----------



## Pathik (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name*

Cskfans.com


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name*

*Domains that're not available: *
chennaisuperkingsfans.com 
superkingsfans.com


*Domains that're available*
superkingsfansite.com
cskfans.com
chennaisuperkingsfan.com (I want fans and not fan)


superkingsfansite.com seems to be a good TLD. What say?


----------



## axxo (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name*

keyword chennai is missing....wont look any good without that..it will be like unitedfans.com for manchester united


----------



## praka123 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name*

*chennaisuperkingsfans.com


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name*

cskfans is better..coz chennaisuperkingsfan.com or chennaisuperkingsfans.com or variation mite result in typos...

cskfans....ok...easy...covers all....


but KKKR..rules.....


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name*



axxo said:


> keyword chennai is missing....wont look any good without that..it will be like unitedfans.com for manchester united


Hmm... I honestly don't know if it's good without 'chennai'. But what choice do I've? 


praka123 - 
That was my first choice. Bloody domain squatters. 


madjeri - 
What does csk stand for? Since this IPL is a new fad, I can't do any keyword research too. That's why I don't want to use 'csk' in the domain. 

If I go for superkingsfansite, then I've a following advantage
- no typo (fans or fan)
- what the domain say abt my site (what does csk mean?) 
- looks decent too 


What say guys? Any other suggestions?


----------



## krazzy (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name*



drgrudge said:


> yellowfever.in



Sounds like a site for people with Jaundice  .


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name*

I know... I couldn't have gone for that domain. I posted it as inspiration for you people.


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name*

www.cskrules.com


----------



## Pathik (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name*

Cskfans.com sounds the best.
Chennaisuperkingsfansitesoundsverybigandeveryonewillgetboredtypingit.com


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name*

Just superkingsfansite (as long as the official site) and not chennaisuperkingsfansite. 

I'm waiting for the person who is going to sponser the stuffs. Once it's taken care off, then I'm buying a domain name.... 

Anyway please suggest some domain that we might have missed or your opinion on the names we are talking abt..


----------



## Cool G5 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name*



drgrudge said:


> Anyway please suggest some domain that we might have missed or your opinion on the names we are talking abt..



What do you think about www.cskrules.com?
You failed to notice it above


----------



## Faun (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name*



krazzy said:


> Sounds like a site for people with Jaundice  .


lool 



drgrudge said:


> Just superkingsfansite (as long as the official site) and not chennaisuperkingsfansite.
> 
> I'm waiting for the person who is going to sponser the stuffs. Once it's taken care off, then I'm buying a domain name....
> 
> Anyway please suggest some domain that we might have missed or your opinion on the names we are talking abt..


yeah superkingsfansite ftw


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name*



Cool G5 said:


> What do you think about www.cskrules.com?
> You failed to notice it above


I don't like the name. 

I think i'll go with superkingsfansite.com unless if anyone come up with a killer domain name. 

Ok, gonna pay $5 to anyone who suggest me a domain name and I take up that one. 

Term and Conditions: 
1. PayPal transfer only. 
2. Domain name selection is totally under my discretion. 
3. I reserve the right to close the competition whenever I want.


----------



## m-jeri (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*

How abt just 

ChennaiKings.com

no typo..all know....everything ther....if any new names come up....
just buy it and redirect the site or so..to avoid typos that is


----------



## manas (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*

chennaisuperkingsrule.com
chennaisuperkingsaddicts.com
chennaisuperkingsadmirers.com
cskenthusiasts.com
cskfollowers.com

Not killer domain names... but I could think of these only.


----------



## Who (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*

www.ChennaiKings.com
www.CSKunbeatable.com


----------



## prasad_den (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*

kingsofchennai.com
thechennailions.com
chennailions.com
lionsofchennai.com


----------



## lywyre (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*

www.ChennaiSuperFans.com


----------



## prasad_den (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*

kingsfromchennai.com

t20kings.com ---- the best I can come up with right now..!!


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*

Thanks a lot for suggesting but still I'm not happy with the names. The contest is open and I want someone to win $5.

prasad_den -
T20kings.com is good.  But I'm looking for CSK specific names. If a visitor should be able to judge the site on the domain name. Good name but not apt for what I've in mind....


----------



## krazzy (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*

thebestcskfansite.com

ultimatecskfans.com

cskfan-tastic.com


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*

iplcskfans.com
chennaiT20king.com


----------



## trigger (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*

t20superkings.com
t20superkingsfans.com
superkingsfansworld.com
t20superkingsfansworld.com
chennaisuperkingsfansworld.com


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*

cskfanclub.com


----------



## axxo (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*



Third Eye said:


> cskfanclub.com



looks ok for me..what do you say drgrudge??


----------



## shri (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*

dachennaisuperkings.com
thekingsfansite.com
superkingssite.com
newsuperkings.com


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*

*Available Domains*: 
superkingsmania.com 
chennaisuperkingsmania.com
superkingsblog.com
chennaisuperkingsblog.com
cskblog.com 
cskfans.com
cskfanclub.com 

Is it wise to build a brand around 'csk'? Will people know what 'csk' means? 


Mostly I'll go for cskfanclub.com. Any other suggestion or Third Eye will be the proud winner of $5.


----------



## axxo (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*

yup...exactly i recommended him...now I hope will get my share 2.5$


----------



## shri (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*

gochennaikings.com
csk.co.in
chennaisuperkingsfans.in


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*



axxo said:


> yup...exactly i recommended him...now I hope will get my share 2.5$


Did you PM him and suggest it?  

shri - 
Even csk.in is available. But I'm not interested. 


Also none answered this: Is it wise to build a brand around 'csk'? Will people know what 'csk' means?


----------



## praka123 (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*

chennai singa koottam  => CSK???


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*



drgrudge said:


> Mostly I'll go for *cskfanclub.com*. Any other suggestion or Third Eye will be the proud winner of $5.



cskfan*s*club.com


----------



## Who (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*

Fansofcsk.com
Cskfans.com
Chennaifans.com
Superkingsfans.com
Cskfandome.com


----------



## talkingcomet (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*

www.kingsofchennai.com
www.fansofkings.com


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*



KoolKid said:


> cskfan*s*club.com


Ohh the typo comes in place. Which is better fan or fans? 

smit - 
superkingsfans is taken.


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*

^^ 
Why? Is Fan the norm?


----------



## Pathik (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*

Dude, whatever you do, do it fast. Who knows there might be some bloody squatters lurking in here.


----------



## nvidia (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*

How about CSKsuxRCrox.com? 

Anyway, here are some of my suggestions -
cskcity.com
cskfansparadise.com
cskrox.com
cskrocks.com
Will come back with more...


----------



## talkingcomet (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*

@drgrudge IMHO fansclub is good..
definitely fans coz you are intending it not only for you but for all fans out there right?


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*

cskfanclub.com is taken - $5 Third Eye
cskfan*s*club.com - $5 KoolKid

^ Make this thing clear.



talkingcomet said:


> @drgrudge IMHO fan*s*club is good..
> definitely fan*s* coz you are intending it not only for you but for all fans out there right?



correctly said.
He wants only the fans to come.


----------



## nvidia (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*

IMO cskfanclub sounds much better...


----------



## Third Eye (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*

^Yeah it sounds better.


----------



## ahref (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*

cskfansclub makes sense.


----------



## Pathik (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*

I would still stick with cskfans.


----------



## trigger (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*

how about 
*t20superkings.com
*t20superkingsfans.com
*superkingsfansworld.com
*chennaisuperkingsfans.com


----------



## drgrudge (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*

Ok, as of now I want to take cskfanclub.com & $5 for Third Eye, unless anyone come up with a killer name... 

Does it make sense to develop the brand with the name 'csk'? Will people know what the site means? 


By the way, I'm planning to buy Thesis Theme ($87).... any advice/suggestion/comments?


----------



## din (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*

Those who are suggesting -

Please do not type www etc

For example type like

your-suggested-name dot com

If you type in whole name, it will become a link. If someone click on that link, some **** site will book it using some techniques.

PM is the best option in my opinion.


----------



## victor_rambo (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*

^
+1
You should PM esp for these matters.


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*

cskfanclub.com owns 
WTF is a fan*s*club anyway?I have heard of fanclub only.


----------



## confused (Apr 30, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name*



drgrudge said:


> I don't mind the URL bigger as it's easy for the visitors to remember and type.


disagree. i'd suggest short name.



praka123 said:


> chennai singa koottam  => CSK???


----------



## lywyre (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*

They are are the Kings - Chennai Super Kings...
We are their Fans, so - ChennaiSuperFans


----------



## drgrudge (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*

Ok, I brought cskfanclub.com  


Third Eye - 
PM me your PayPal ID or your SBI bank account so that I can send you $5 or Rs 200.


----------



## lywyre (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*



drgrudge said:


> Ok, I brought cskfanclub.com
> 
> 
> Third Eye -
> PM me your PayPal ID or your SBI bank account so that I can send you $5 or Rs 200.



Thankfully you choose a short one. Feared you might take a lengthy one.


----------



## drgrudge (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*



eggman said:


> How about this:
> 
> ```
> kolkataknightriderswillpwnchennaisuperkingswhentheywillcometoedenandagaininmumbaitotaketheiplcup.com
> ...


Your dreams are now flowing on to TLDs now?!  

I'm sure CSK will make to semis but after that we can't predict. Anything might happen. Even MI screwed KKR.


----------



## din (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*



eggman said:


> How about this:
> 
> ```
> kolkataknightriderswillpwnchennaisuperkingswhentheywillcometoedenandagaininmumbaitotaketheiplcup.com
> ...



No, it is tooooooo short and grudgy may not like domain names that short


----------



## Third Eye (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*



drgrudge said:


> Ok, I brought cskfanclub.com
> 
> 
> Third Eye -
> PM me your PayPal ID or your SBI bank account so that I can send you $5 or Rs 200.



No, I don't need it. I am happy that you have chosen my suggested domain.
Thats enough for me.


----------



## abhi.eternal (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*

wah generous...waise that the spirit of this forum


----------



## Cool G5 (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*

Hats off to you...
Aise log aajkal milte hi kaha hai


----------



## praka123 (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*

grudge will give third eye  a a la carte dinner in Taj Coramandal Madras next time he is in madras


----------



## narangz (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*

Congrats Ashwin 
Great suggestion by Third Eye. Hats off to you


----------



## Arsenal_Gunners (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*



Third Eye said:


> No, I don't need it. I am happy that you have chosen my suggested domain.
> Thats enough for me.


In that case Koolkid should get $5


----------



## Third Eye (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*



abhi.eternal said:


> wah generous...waise that the spirit of this forum





Cool G5 said:


> Hats off to you...
> Aise log aajkal milte hi kaha hai





narangz said:


> Congrats Ashwin
> Great suggestion by Third Eye. Hats off to you



Thanks guys


----------



## Faun (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*

tell him to donate it to charity  on behalf of u


----------



## drgrudge (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*

I need some charity to support me. 

J/K, let me know if you want to donate, I'll make the payment.


----------



## goobimama (May 1, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*

How about deepikapadukonehotbikini.com 

You will surely get a couple of hits for that...


----------



## gary4gar (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*

so what Platform will be your site built on?

like blog or static or forums?


----------



## praka123 (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*



goobimama said:


> How about deepikapadukonehotbikini.com
> 
> You will surely get a couple of hits for that...


How about goobimamagotitfromranbirkapoorandyuvi.it   8) ???


----------



## Liverpool_fan (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*

What about
iplchennai.com
superkingsblog.com


----------



## iMav (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*

offer khattam ho gaya


----------



## drgrudge (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*

I'm not so good in designing and so another contest for a banner job. 

*What I need: *
1. A 625 X 100 px banner 
2. It needs to have the name of the blog: "Chennai Super kings Naa Summa Vaa". The subtitle: "The Unofficial Fan Blog" may or may not be present. 
3. The Super Kings Lion logo need to be present. 
4. I wish to use Bradford Magazine Theme, so please make sure that the banner goes well with the theme. 
5. See that the image doesn't take too many KBs. 

Here's one Banner I made:

*farm4.static.flickr.com/3236/2458484531_f8af377ace_o.jpg


*Terms: *
1. My decision is final. 
2. I'll pay you _upto_ $10/Rs 400 via PayPal or SBI - SBI bank transfer only, if I select/use your entry. $5 is assured but if you design a kick ass entry (+ favicon) and I'm impressed, I'll pay you $10/Rs 400. 
3. I'll close the contest whenever I wish.


----------



## Faun (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Design a Banner Image for my Blog and Win Upto $10/Rs 400!*

^^very nice


----------



## iMav (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Design a Banner Image for my Blog and Win Upto $10/Rs 400!*

what does that phrase mean?


----------



## drgrudge (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Design a Banner Image for my Blog and Win Upto $10/Rs 400!*

^^ 
Can't do literal translation, but it sort of means: Don't take Chennai Super Kings lightly


----------



## Pathik (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Suggest Chennai Super Kings Fan Site Domain Name and Win $5!*



drgrudge said:


> I wish to use Bradford Magazine Theme, so please make sure that the banner goes well with the theme.


That theme doesn't quite look good on a sports related site.


----------



## drgrudge (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Design a Banner Image for my Blog and Win Upto $10/Rs 400!*

^^ 
Hmm... what do you suggest then? I open to suggestions and advice from you people...


----------



## iMav (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Design a Banner Image for my Blog and Win Upto $10/Rs 400!*

hmmm ... what is a better to kill time than photoshop 

grudgy sir:

(off course i can't ace goobi)

*img241.imageshack.us/img241/2949/44175652bc0.th.jpg


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Design a Banner Image for my Blog and Win Upto $10/Rs 400!*

*img171.imageshack.us/img171/3965/bannernn9.jpg

    I'm very poor in designing , just tried everything in photoshop !!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Design a Banner Image for my Blog and Win Upto $10/Rs 400!*

@akshaykapoor_3

Great work.

I am a good designer in GIMP but as I didnot want any money so i didnot want to give effort in that.


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Design a Banner Image for my Blog and Win Upto $10/Rs 400!*

@@ Koolkid

Thanks 
who wants money boii !!! ..

That was just for fun... ws tryin my hands on photoshop..!!


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Design a Banner Image for my Blog and Win Upto $10/Rs 400!*

Ok I will be coming with a Great banner in a shot time


----------



## Faun (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Design a Banner Image for my Blog and Win Upto $10/Rs 400!*



KoolKid said:


> I am a good designer in GIMP but as I didnot want any money so i didnot want to give effort in that.


lol...


----------



## victor_rambo (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Design a Banner Image for my Blog and Win Upto $10/Rs 400!*

I don't know if it is possible for you to select a different theme. May be you should try changing the color combinations.

Also you may have checked ur PMs by now.


----------



## drgrudge (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Design a Banner Image for my Blog and Win Upto $10/Rs 400!*

Good effort! Nice try and I'm not sure if I'll select your people entry.. but please try and you might win some pocket money. 


iMav -
The name of the blog is a Tamil One. Why is that hindi like font (what's the font anyway)? I liked the grey background. Logo seems not be clear. But your banner goes well with the theme. Work it on as I feel it can be made better. 


akshaykapoor_3 - 
Logo is not clear. Font seems to be too fancy. That photo might be apt for some bollywood/gossip site, not for a cricket based one. The small squares also compliment it! Honest try but I think might not go well with the theme. 


I see that you guys are trying to do with my banner job. Be creative. Other than the required things I mentioned, there's no stopping you. Feel free to run wild with your creativity.


----------



## victor_rambo (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Design a Banner Image for my Blog and Win Upto $10/Rs 400!*

@iMav, see if u can do something about this:
1. The font use for the slogan is too decorative and unconvincing.
2. Dhoni and CSK logo should be on the same side, preferably on the right side.


----------



## Lucky_star (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Design a Banner Image for my Blog and Win Upto $10/Rs 400!*

My Creation

*img186.imageshack.us/img186/7311/superkingseb1.jpg

Its Plain having the same touch of the Super Kings website.


----------



## victor_rambo (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Design a Banner Image for my Blog and Win Upto $10/Rs 400!*

@Akshay,
The heading font should not slant. Slanting font is perceived as "seeking approval" whereas you will need as "strong expression" for this case. Try using  bold, small caps.

Remove the black shadows beind the 'The unofficial fan club'.


----------



## gaurav_indian (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Design a Banner Image for my Blog and Win Upto $10/Rs 400!*

animated chalega?


----------



## iMav (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Design a Banner Image for my Blog and Win Upto $10/Rs 400!*



drgrudge said:


> Good effort! Nice try and I'm not sure if I'll select your people entry.. but please try and you might win some pocket money.
> 
> 
> iMav -
> The name of the blog is a Tamil One. Why is that hindi like font (what's the font anyway)? I liked the grey background. Logo seems not be clear. But your banner goes well with the theme. Work it on as I feel it can be made better.


Font: Samarkan

to be honest i agree that it is not the theme for a sports blog  get some dhinchak yellow theme


----------



## drgrudge (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Design a Banner Image for my Blog and Win Upto $10/Rs 400!*

Ok ppl, with the CSK logo and MSD image, the other things are taken a back stage. MS Dhoni picture is not manditory. It's your call if you want to use it.. The phrase: "Unofficial Fan club" is also not mandatory. Check the first post for details. 


Lucky_star - 
Very nice attempt. Prolly the best so far... Seems too simple. 

gaurav_indian - 
Not sure what was the intension.  No, animated is not desirable for headers. 

iMav - 
What theme do you have in mind? Check this out: *unofficialipl.com/ipl/

rohan_shenoy - 
Thanks for the inputs.


----------



## iMav (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Design a Banner Image for my Blog and Win Upto $10/Rs 400!*

i just feel that fan blogs should be vibrant and enthusiastic not professional and simplistic, it's a sports fan's blog


----------



## drgrudge (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Design a Banner Image for my Blog and Win Upto $10/Rs 400!*

Hmm....any recommendations? I'll look for some themes tomorrow morning.


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (May 2, 2008)

*Re: Design a Banner Image for my Blog and Win Upto $10/Rs 400!*



drgrudge said:


> akshaykapoor_3 -
> Logo is not clear. Font seems to be too fancy. That photo might be apt for some bollywood/gossip site, not for a cricket based one. The small squares also compliment it! Honest try but I think might not go well with the theme.
> 
> 
> I see that you guys are trying to do with my banner job. Be creative. Other than the required things I mentioned, there's no stopping you. Feel free to run wild with your creativity.


 
Yeh, the pic doesnt go well with the Cricket theme.. If free tmrw, will give anothr try .. and as Rohan said, small and bold fonts would look nice !! 



rohan_shenoy said:


> @Akshay,
> The heading font should not slant. *Slanting font is perceived as "seeking approval" whereas you will need as "strong expression" for this case*. Try using bold, small caps.
> 
> Remove the black shadows beind the 'The unofficial fan club'.


 
Nice tip.. appreciated


----------



## blueshift (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Design a Banner Image for my Blog and Win Upto $10/Rs 400!*

Photoshop contest...good. 
Just saw this thread now and I hope its still open!

I will try design and post tommorow.


----------



## drgrudge (May 3, 2008)

*Re: Design a Banner Image for my Blog and Win Upto $10/Rs 400!*

It is still open for 3-5 more days (maybe). Please give a try...

Check *cskfanclub.com/ Wrote the first article. 
Lots of admin work to do..


----------



## iMav (May 4, 2008)

*Re: Design a Banner Image for my Blog and Win Upto $10/Rs 400!*

here is another try but this time the size is bigger in height smaller in width (width can be increased)

*img225.imageshack.us/img225/4526/dhonibanner2yi3.png

and here is a bonus poster:

*img232.imageshack.us/img232/2619/cskpostermz0.jpg


----------



## hash!! (May 4, 2008)

*Re: Design a Banner Image for my Blog and Win Upto $10/Rs 400!*

yaay! free money...! lolz.. okay lame.. anyway, here's my entry... 
they dont seem to have any high-res logos anywhere, so i had to make do with what i found... hope it looks okay..

*img391.imageshack.us/img391/6532/cskcopyqk2.th.jpg


----------



## iMav (May 4, 2008)

*Re: Design a Banner Image for my Blog and Win Upto $10/Rs 400!*

^^ sexy man, i like it


----------



## hash!! (May 4, 2008)

*Re: Design a Banner Image for my Blog and Win Upto $10/Rs 400!*

@imav, glad you do... thanks mate.. 
ah.. i just noticed your work... pretty neat... the poster looks damn funky dude..


----------



## drgrudge (May 4, 2008)

*Re: Design a Banner Image for my Blog and Win Upto $10/Rs 400!*

Thanks a lot for your time. Nice try boys. 

iMav - 
No man, it won't look good this way. How about the entire CSK team photo and the logo? 

The Poster is good. Thanks. Gladiator? 


hash!! - 
A really nice try. I like the colours used in the BG. But the font is not good (not that I want some fancy font). Looks amateurish when we see for the first time. 



Can anyone try some Grunge designs? Meanwhile, I'll confirm the theme I'll use so that we can design header based on that.


----------



## drgrudge (May 4, 2008)

*Re: Design a Banner Image for my Blog and Win Upto $10/Rs 400!*

I'm planning to use Neoclassical Theme. 

Now I don't see a need for header design. I just might just use images (with slight modification) with the theme. 


P.S: Sick of these WP themes. Spend 2 hours looking for a nice theme. Chris Pearson's themes are the best. Rest sucks and too amateurish. Planned to buy Thesis Theme but I can't afford $90 on it.


----------



## iMav (May 4, 2008)

*Re: Design a Banner Image for my Blog and Win Upto $10/Rs 400!*

ya it's gladiator.

PS: now that grudgy doesn't want it, any1 can use it as a forum siggy, lemme know if you need any text modification


----------



## akshaykapoor_3 (May 4, 2008)

*Re: Design a Banner Image for my Blog and Win Upto $10/Rs 400!*

@ imav

Those are beautiful dude... nice !! keep it up


----------



## hash!! (May 4, 2008)

*Re: Design a Banner Image for my Blog and Win Upto $10/Rs 400!*



drgrudge said:


> Thanks a lot for your time. Nice try boys.
> 
> iMav -
> No man, it won't look good this way. How about the entire CSK team photo and the logo?
> ...


 
hey thanks.. so do you want me to change the font? or should i just scrap the whole thing altogether??

edit: heh forget it, i didnt read your post..


----------



## drgrudge (May 4, 2008)

*Re: Design a Banner Image for my Blog and Win Upto $10/Rs 400!*

^^ 
As said in my earlier post, I'm planning to use a theme which needs no header image. So I don't need any designs.

Thanks for your time, boys.


----------



## blueshift (May 4, 2008)

oh...I was late. I had made these.*img219.imageshack.us/img219/3038/18390424kg8.jpg
*img219.imageshack.us/img219/6017/60870850vg4.jpg

btw that Neoclassical theme link is giving parse error.


----------



## drgrudge (May 4, 2008)

Nice try. As I said I'll be using the Neoclassical theme which needs no header. Just images is sufficient. 

Thanks for your time. 


If I buy the Thesis Theme, then I'll start another contest to design a banner.


----------



## confused (May 5, 2008)

*Re: Design a Banner Image for my Blog and Win Upto $10/Rs 400!*



drgrudge said:


> Now I don't see a need for header design. I just might just use images (with slight modification) with the theme.


. effort made by half a dozen guys gone to waste.

after seeing all the entries, i want to learn to use photoshop too.


----------



## drgrudge (May 5, 2008)

^^ 
My intension was not to 'waste' their time. Anyway see my terms and conditions.  

I'll definitely start another contest when I buy a new theme.


----------



## narangz (May 6, 2008)

Nice ones by blueshift.

Manan made a nice Dhoni


----------

